# Diverse Fragen!(Homepage)



## freenes (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe div. fragen über Html codes und auch andere Webmaster dinge
1. Wie mache ich Rahmen um die z.B. news, Menus, Navis usw. siehe hier http://www.topicone.ch
2. Wo oder wie kannich mir solche news, menus usw. besorgen oder sogar selber machen?!
3. Kennt jemand eine gute Site für Appz wie Photoshop oder so zum D-loaden?
4.Tipps für eine Gute Page
5.Wie Gestalte ich die Homepage ziemlich Professionel?
6. Ein gescheites Frame?
7. Soll ich Hover buttons machen oder eine menu liste mit Rahmen usw. und dort eifoch normal mit Arial oder so den site link hinein fügen?

Freue mich über jede Antwort hehe  und danke schon mal im voraus! BITTE MACHT MICH GLÜCKLICH!! 

Liebe grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## schutzgeist (30. Oktober 2007)

freenes hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wie mache ich Rahmen um die z.B. news, Menus, Navis usw. siehe hier http://www.topicone.ch



mit CSS z.B.



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wo oder wie kannich mir solche news, menus usw. besorgen oder sogar selber machen?!



mit PHP selber schreiben oder div. PHP-Systemen



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 3. Kennt jemand eine gute Site für Appz wie Photoshop oder so zum D-loaden?



Von Photoshop wirst du leidglich eine kostenlose 30-Tage Testversion bekommen.
Aber schau dir mal GIMP an



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 4.Tipps für eine Gute Page



Was willst überhaupt machen? Private Seite? Verein? Firmenseite... usw.



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 5.Wie Gestalte ich die Homepage ziemlich Professionel?



Übung mach den Meister.



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 6. Ein gescheites Frame?



Was meinst du damit?



freenes hat gesagt.:


> 7. Soll ich Hover buttons machen oder eine menu liste mit Rahmen usw. und dort eifoch normal mit Arial oder so den site link hinein fügen?



Das kommt ganz drauf an, was du vor hast, was sich optisch besser in die Seite fügt, etc.


----------



## KurtKabine (30. Oktober 2007)

UIuiui.....Buch kaufen und/oder ausprobieren. Ich hab auch nur mit dem Wissen wie man ne Startseite, Frames und verlinkungen macht angefangen. Und dann einfach alles Mögliche ausprobiert und überall bisschen rumgekukt.

Eine Menge deiner Fragen sind schon im Forum gepostet worden, ebenso gibt es auf einige Fragen von Dir tonnenweise Antworten wenn man  

Naja n paar Antworten möcht auch ich geben. 
_
"1. Wie mache ich Rahmen um die z.B. news, Menus, Navis usw. siehe hier www.topicone.ch"_
Oder mit einer Tabelle..

_"2. Wo oder wie kannich mir solche news, menus usw. besorgen oder sogar selber machen?!"_
Bei java24.net gibts ne Menge so animierte Menus.

_"4.Tipps für eine Gute Page"_
Klare Struktur, einfach zu navigieren, übersichtlich, kein BlingBling, auf jedem Browser kompitabel und und und 

_5.Wie Gestalte ich die Homepage ziemlich Professionel?_
Siehe Frage 4 
Schau dich im Netz rum, kuk dir alle Homepages der Welt an.  Dann siehst du schon was professionell ist und was nicht...

"_6. Ein gescheites Frame?"_
Frames haben keinen IQ   Weis auch nicht was du damit meinst 

_"7. Soll ich Hover buttons machen oder eine menu liste mit Rahmen usw. und dort eifoch normal mit Arial oder so den site link hinein fügen?"_
Siehe Antwort vom Vorgänger


----------



## freenes (30. Oktober 2007)

Boah jungs! habt mir echt geholfen! habe zuerst selber mal so bissel ausprobiert! und ja dan hab ich die Antworten gesehen! Klar mit vorprogrammierten menus und so wirds halt einfach schöner hehe und mit gescheites Frame meinte ich, ein Frame das man gut ansehend kann nicht kompliziert ist usw. also z.B. navi link oben unten was kommt besser header unten und foot oben (nein quatsch) hehe ihr wisst was ich meine. Danke viel mals für die Hilfe! 

liebe grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Asterixx (31. Oktober 2007)

freenes hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich habe div. fragen über Html codes und auch andere Webmaster dinge
> 1. Wie mache ich Rahmen um die z.B. news, Menus, Navis usw. siehe hier http://www.topicone.ch
> 2. Wo oder wie kannich mir solche news, menus usw. besorgen oder sogar selber machen?!
> ...




1. siehe vorgänger (css > border)
2. ich würde an dieser Stelle eigentlich auf Selfhtml verweisen, nur mag ich die net
3. *zensiert*
4. Page nicht überladen mit 10000 Grafiken, einfach und strukturiert halten, das auch derjenige durchsieht der viell. nach dir daran weiter arbeitet und Kommentier dir deine HP
5. siehe vorgänger und 4.
6. gibs nicht
7. Hoverbuttons, ja kann man machen^^  besser als onmouseOver


----------



## freenes (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke habt mir echt krass geholfen!
Hab aber noch ne Frage! ich hab fieldsets gemacht für die News! Aber ich kann nicht mehr ausserhalb vom Fieldset schreiben! Es nimmt alles gleich mit ins set! Und ich habe auch geschaut das ich zu unters bin und unter mir kein "end code" mehr ist aber ich schaffe es nicht!Kann mir einer von euch Helfen? hier habt ihr die Html:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<script language="JavaScript">
if (self.parent.frames.length != 0)
self.parent.location="DeinLink.html";
</script>
<body bgcolor="#000000" background="../Images/Design/Background.JPG" text="#999999" link="#999999" vlink="#999999" alink="#666666">
<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
</form>
<p><br>
  <br>
  <br>
  <br>
  <br>
  <br>
  <br>
<strong>
<fieldset>
<legend>News</legend>
<label>
<body>
<p><em><fieldset><legend>Online</legend><input name="Explorer" type="image" src="../Images/andere/News/explorerlogo[1].JPG" alt="News" width="100" height="80">
<br>Freenes geht Online!!</em><br>
  <br>
Nach einiger Zeit geht auch Freenes<br>
ins Netz! Nach einigen Html und CSS<br>
Grundkursen, bastelte sich Freenes<br>
die Page mal selber! Noch<br>
machen einige Bugs die Page unsicher,<br>
aber sendet unter Kontakt dem Admin eine<br>
E-mail und er wird es berichtigen!<br></fieldset>
<br>
<fieldset><legend><b>New "Video"</b></legend><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZ9FmekljAU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZ9FmekljAU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object></fieldset>
<br>
<fieldset><legend><b>New Track</b></legend><input name="Cd" type="image" src="../Images/andere/News/cd[1].jpg" alt="News" width="100" height="80">
<a href="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Stefan\Eigene Dateien\My Webs\Homepage\Music Download\Freenes - Spinn Back (BlackFlameProd) 2007 master.mp3"><b><br>Freenes - "Spinn Back"(BlackFlameProd)</b></a> <br>
<b>Zum Downloade: Rechtsklick-->"Ziel speichern unter"</b></fieldset>




<script>
var message=new Array()
message[0]="www.myspace.com/mcfreenes"
message[1]="New Track, Spinn Back"
message[2]="Alli infos us de Region under *Events/Region*"
message[3]="www.myspace.com/djblackflame"
message[4]="www.myspace.com/btodaf"
message[5]="www.myspace.com/mcblisz"
message[6]="www.mx3.ch/artist/freenes"
message[7]="Immer uf em neuste!"





var fnt="impact"
var fntsize=30
var fntcolor="#CCCCCC"
var fntcolorlastletter="#666666"
var fntweight=2
var standstill=4
var speed=40
var topposition=30
var leftposition=10
var tickerwidth
var tickerheight
var i_substring=0
var i_presubstring=0
var i_message=0
var messagecontent=""
var messagebackground=""
var messagepresubstring=""
var messageaftersubstring=""
fntweight=fntweight*60
standstill*=600
var browserinfos=navigator.userAgent 
var ie4=document.all&&!document.getElementById&&!browserinfos.match(/Opera/)
var ie5=document.all&&document.getElementById&&!browserinfos.match(/Opera/)
var ns4=document.layers
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all&&!browserinfos.match(/Opera/)
var opera=browserinfos.match(/Opera/)  
var browserok=ie4||ie5||ns4||ns6||opera
for (i=0;i<=message.length-1;i++) {
	message[i]=message[i]+" "
}
function initiateticker() {
	if (ie4) {	
		tickerheight=document.body.clientHeight-5
    	tickerwidth=document.body.clientWidth-5
		document.all.ticker.style.posLeft=leftposition
		document.all.ticker.style.posTop=topposition
		showticker()
	}
	if (ie5 || opera) {	
		tickerheight=document.body.clientHeight-5
    	tickerwidth=document.body.clientWidth-5
		document.getElementById('ticker').style.left=leftposition
		document.getElementById('ticker').style.top=topposition
		showticker()
	}
	if (ns4) {
		tickerheight=window.innerHeight-10
    	tickerwidth=window.innerWidth-10
		document.ticker.left=leftposition
		document.ticker.top=topposition
		showticker()
	}
	if (ns6) {
		tickerheight=window.innerHeight-10
    	tickerwidth=window.innerWidth-10
		document.getElementById('ticker').style.left=leftposition
		document.getElementById('ticker').style.top=topposition
		getmessagecontentNS6()
	}
}

function getmessagecontent() {
	messagepresubstring=message[i_message].substring(0,i_presubstring)
	messageaftersubstring=message[i_message].substring(i_presubstring,i_substring)
	messagecontent="<table border=0 width="+tickerwidth+" height="+tickerheight+"><tr><td valign=top>"
	messagecontent+="<span style='position:relative; font-family:"+fnt+";color:"+fntcolor+";font-size:"+fntsize+"pt;font-weight:"+fntweight+"'>"	
	messagecontent+="<font color='"+fntcolor+"'>"
	messagecontent+=messagepresubstring
	messagecontent+="</font>"
	messagecontent+="</span>"
	messagecontent+="<span style='position:relative; font-family:"+fnt+";color:"+fntcolor+";font-size:"+fntsize+"pt;font-weight:900'>"	
	messagecontent+="<font color='"+fntcolorlastletter+"'>"
	messagecontent+=messageaftersubstring
	messagecontent+="</font>"
	messagecontent+="</span>"
	messagecontent+="</td></tr></table>"
}

function getmessagecontentNS6() {
	messagecontent="<table border=0 width="+tickerwidth+" height="+tickerheight+"><tr><td valign=top>"
	messagecontent+="<span style='position:relative; font-family:"+fnt+";color:"+fntcolor+";font-size:"+fntsize+"pt;font-weight:"+fntweight+"'>"	
	messagecontent+="<font color='"+fntcolor+"'>"
	messagecontent+=message[i_message]
	messagecontent+="</font>"
	messagecontent+="</span>"
	messagecontent+="</td></tr></table>"
	showtickerNS6()
}

function showticker() {
	if (i_substring<=message[i_message].length-1) {
			i_substring++
			i_presubstring=i_substring-1
			if (i_presubstring<0) {i_presubstring00}
			getmessagecontent()
		if (ie4) {
			ticker.innerHTML=messagecontent
			var timer=setTimeout("showticker()", speed)
		}
		if (ie5 || opera) {
			document.getElementById('ticker').innerHTML=messagecontent
			var timer=setTimeout("showticker()", speed)
		}

		if (ns4) {
			document.ticker.document.write(messagecontent)
			document.ticker.document.close()
			var timer=setTimeout("showticker()", speed)
		}
	}
	else {
		clearTimeout(timer)
		var timer=setTimeout("changemessage()", standstill)
	}
}

function showtickerNS6() {
	document.getElementById('ticker').innerHTML=messagecontent
	i_message++
	if (i_message>message.length-1) {i_message=0}
	var timer=setTimeout("getmessagecontentNS6()", 2*standstill)
}

function changemessage() {
	i_substring=0
	i_presubstring=0
	i_message++
	if (i_message>message.length-1) {
		i_message=0
	}
	showticker()
}
if (browserok) {window.onload=initiateticker}
  </script>
<DIV ID="ticker" style="position:absolute"></DIV>
<DIV ID="do_not_delete_this" style="position:absolute">
<center>
      <font face="Arial" size="2" color="#808000"><br>
      <br>
 
      
 </font>
  </center>
</div>
```

OK UND WENN ICH HIER DEN NEUEN TEXT EINFÜGE KOMMT ER TROTZDEM INS FIELDSET Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## new_arts_websoluti (1. November 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/strukturieren.htm



> Eine zusammengehörige Gruppe von Formularelementen schließen Sie in die Tags <fieldset>...</fieldset> ein (fieldset = Feldgruppe). Dazwischen können Sie beliebige Teile Ihres Formulars definieren.
> 
> Unterhalb des einleitenden <fieldset>-Tags und vor den ersten Formularinhalten der Gruppe sollten Sie ferner eine Gruppenüberschrift (Legende) für die Elementgruppe vergeben. Schließen Sie den Gruppenüberschriftentext in die Tags <legend>...</legend> ein. Den Text innerhalb davon können Sie mit Hilfe von HTML/CSS nach Wunsch formatieren.




```
<p><br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<strong>
<fieldset>
<legend>News</legend>
<label>
<body>
<p><em><fieldset><
```

Du hast ein Fieldset um die anderen Fieldsets und da sehe ich grad nicht, wo das geschlossen wird. Ausserdem, was soll das zweite <body> dort?!

Ansonsten: Code bitte als Code posten, dann kann man ihn leichter entziffern.

Schoenen Feiertag,
Florian


----------



## freenes (5. November 2007)

boahhh shiaat! Danke an Alle die mir hier geholfen habe! Danke! Ich bin jetzt ein krass weiter gekommen immer dort hängen geblieben. Liebe Grüsse S. Jones aus der Schweiz


----------

